# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What game are you currently playing?

## FireIsTheCleanser

:Gaming:

----------


## Koalafan

Fez, Captain Toad, and Mario Kart have gotten the most attention recently  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I've been rewatching Yu-Gi-Oh the Abridged series and despite it being about making fun of the show and game, it made me really want to play Yu-Gi-Oh so I've been playing Yu-Gi-Oh the Eternal Duelist Soul

----------


## enfield

im playing yugioh the trading card game. how this came about was i used the forums. then i met somebody who lived near me. one day he told me "come to the comic /card store on saturday i want to watch you open packs!". so i did. and now i go every weekend. today is the weekend. im leaving in a bit to go there. you can play online and there's a lot that just play online only. i never got into that, but it's a good option if you dont live near enough other yugioh players or wanted to play for free.

----------


## Otherside

Portal. It was cheap on the steam sale.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I haven't been playing much lately, unfortunately—various things have made it hard for me to enjoy spending much times with games over the past few months. I recently won a copy of The Witcher 3, so I'd _like_ to be playing that, but I haven't been able to get myself to put any time into it yet. I was also slowly working my way through Red Dead Redemption on my 360 but progress on that has stalled as well.

----------


## Monotony

The Witcher 2 trying to beat it before I buy 3. But haven't gotten very far I just end up starting it up playing for 30 minutes and end up stopping for a few hours same with most games these days just can't manage to play them for very long even ones I was exited for.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Lately my list has been:

GTA V - Bored of it
Witcher 3 - Bored of it
CSGO - Aw Yiss.

----------


## Antidote

I only play the Godus app. Not really into gaming.

----------


## Hexagon

Replaying through The Last of Us, and thinking about playing through Silent Hill 2 again just because.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Silent Hill 2. Alright _fine_, I take back any complains I had about it. It may be boring to watch other people play, but it's scary to actually be playing it. Get out of here, fog! No one likes you!

----------


## foundthesun

Fire, SH2 is one of my favorite horror games. Atmosphere is just great. Could do without the tank controls but it is an old game.

As for me, I've been poking around with Life is Strange. Got all the episodes of the game for a steal (8 dollars). Also been playing WoW as per usual (if anyone wants a guild specifically for people with issues with social anxiety/plain ol' anxiety/other mental illnesses, let me know, it exists).

----------


## Koalafan

Been playing Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze and Shovel Knight for the Wii U. Fantastic games!  ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

A new-ish MMORPG called Blade and Soul. A friend told me about it and at first I was kind of 'eh' about it but I have to stop myself from playing it. It's pretty fun.

----------


## L

I just play SIMS, my boyfriend has tried to get to interested in other games but here I can live a strange reality

----------


## Otherside

> I just play SIMS, my boyfriend has tried to get to interested in other games but here I can live a strange reality



I have spent over Â£200 on the Sims. :/

Those games are good.

----------


## 1

Marble Blast Gold

----------


## Otherside

Last thing I played was MS   Solitaire for some reason.

----------


## Koalafan

Getting my [BEEP] kicked at Bloodborne

----------


## Otherside

Skyrim. Again.

Was playing dark souls for a while, but I died one to many times. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## LuniaNorisi

I play Blade and Soul, too.  :Tongue:  You should add me, everyone who plays B and S. <3 I also play Aion sometimes.  ::):  Right now, Tales of the Abyss has me obsessed, lol.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I play Blade and Soul, too.  You should add me, everyone who plays B and S. <3 I also play Aion sometimes.  Right now, Tales of the Abyss has me obsessed, lol.



I stopped playing B&S a while ago actually. I had gotten to the Spirestone Canyons and I got tired of getting killed every time I walked anywhere. 

Would it be too much to assume that based on your username, you've played Lunia?

----------


## LuniaNorisi

Oh...my...God... There is NOT a character named Lunia in any game! There can't be... I made up this name in middle school... grrrrrr.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Oh...my...God... There is NOT a character named Lunia in any game! There can't be... I made up this name in middle school... grrrrrr.



It was actually an MMORPG called Lunia and it came out in 2008. It was cancelled a few years ago though. So depending on when you were in middle school, that might've come first.

----------


## LuniaNorisi

lol I won, then  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Sucking at Overwatch  :Razz:

----------


## Koalafan

> Skyrim. Again.
> 
> Was playing dark souls for a while, but I died one to many times. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I actually started up Bloodborne last month. I can't play that game for long periods of time due to me wanting to punch my television  :Razz:

----------


## Otherside

> I actually started up Bloodborne last month. I can't play that game for long periods of time due to me wanting to punch my television



I know the feeling. I actually managed to complete dark souls recently. 

And by that I mean by boyfriend carried me through it. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

> I know the feeling. I actually managed to complete dark souls recently. 
> 
> And by that I mean by boyfriend carried me through it. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Haha! I've had to co op a couple of bosses because...fuck that I don't want my night dying to the same boss lol

----------


## Otherside

> Haha! I've had to co op a couple of bosses because...fuck that I don't want my night dying to the same boss lol



There is literally nothing more frustrating that dying over and over again.

Especially if you have humanity and souls stocked up. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

> There is literally nothing more frustrating that dying over and over again.
> 
> Especially if you have humanity and souls stocked up. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Yea...boss fights can get incredibly depressing during many parts of the game >_<

----------


## Lunaire

Currently playing Fallout 4: NukaWorld expansion.

It has certainly taken a dark turn compared to the rest of Fallout 4! 

 :Evil Banana:

----------


## L

Rayman....because I got a free download and I have not played it in years  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> Currently playing Fallout 4: NukaWorld expansion.
> 
> It has certainly taken a dark turn compared to the rest of Fallout 4!



Any good. Still haven't done Far Harbor 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Any good. Still haven't done Far Harbor 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



They're both really good!

I prefer Far Harbor out of the two. It has really good writing and very spooky scenery!  :mask:

----------


## stuck1nhead

I just bought "chivalry" on the Xbox One. Pretty decent game for the money. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

I've been playing the secret world. I don't have my computer on me though at the moment so I can't play it. 

Out of curiosity I remotely accessed it via teamviewer and tried to play. But the lag was terrible for one, and it wasn't really designed to be plated on a phone. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Currently playing Metal Gear Solid V: Phantom Pain!  :Guitarist2:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

With my old phone gone I bought a new one. One that could support Pokemon Go. So I'm finally playing that. I have a Squirtle, a Nidoran boy, and a couple Ghastly's that I evolved into a Haunter with 71 CP. Come at bois.

----------


## Otherside

Dragon Age : Origins. Forgot how much I loved the game. And how much I hate that it always seems to take forever to activate my DLC.

----------


## 1

Arcade Games

----------


## Otherside

Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen

Nothing like I expected it to be. It's awesome. Spending so much time on it at the moment.

Haven't had a game like that in ages where I can just stick my teeth into it, and just enjoy immersing myself into it so much.

----------


## imnormal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatoful_Boyfriend

The game is set in a version of Earth populated by sapient, anthropomorphic birds, and its main story follows the player character and protagonist - the only human attending St. PigeoNation's Institute, an elite school for birds - as she finds love among her avian acquaintances.

----------


## Lunaire

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatoful_Boyfriend
> 
> The game is set in a version of Earth populated by sapient, anthropomorphic birds, and its main story follows the player character and protagonist - the only human attending St. PigeoNation's Institute, an elite school for birds - as she finds love among her avian acquaintances.



Ohhhhh man this game is great! I also love that the name is a pun as "Hatoful" sounds like "heartful" or "hateful" in Japanese.  ::

----------


## 1

Marble Blast Gold

----------


## Otherside

Playing the Sims 3 again. For some reason, I like house building on it. It's also irritating the heck out of me because it's lagging so much. For anyone that talks computer:

The stupid game is a 32-bit piece of software. With most of the xpacs/stuff packs, it really begins to lag. I'm running 8Gigs worth of ram and a 64 bit quad core processor. However - I can't use all those resources to speed it up a bit so I don't spend twenty mintues loading screens (no kidding). Even sticking another RAM stick in won't do anything. Why? Because the game will only ever be able to run on 4Gig's worth of RAM, even if I do stick that 8Gig stick in I have somewhere and give my computer a lovely 16Gig's worth of memory. The amount of RAM will not speed it up. 

There's a guy that is supposedly attempting to convert the game from 32 to 64 bits. If he does that, I will be bloody amazed to be honest. 

Also tempted to load up SWTOR again and play through the new content. But if it's anything like the last expansion, I don't wanna be paying a tenner a month for it.

----------


## Koalafan

Played Resident Evil 7 in VR last night....yea there's nothing more to add to that  ::\:  lol

----------


## Lunaire

I have been replaying the Half-Life 1 campaign with friends through SVEN Coop. It's a free mod on Steam and definitely worth playing!  :Gaming:

----------


## Otherside

SWTOR. Gone downhill for the last two expacs though. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

Dark Souls 3...wish me luck  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Update it isn't going very well  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

Drunk Souls 3  ::

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Drunk Souls 3



HAHAHA  ::  Can I join?  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

Elder Scrolls Online.

----------


## Koalafan

> HAHAHA  Can I join?



Haha! I could some extra help!!  ::

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Haha! I could some extra help!!



Don't count on me being very helpful after I start drinking too  ::   ::

----------


## Koalafan

> Don't count on me being very helpful after I start drinking too



Baha!  ::  I keep thinking the more alcohol I drink the better I might get. That works right?  ::

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Baha!  I keep thinking the more alcohol I drink the better I might get. That works right?



Lmao, sure it does, everything works that way!  ::  The more you drink the better you get at DDR too  ::

----------


## Koalafan

> Lmao, sure it does, everything works that way!  The more you drink the better you get at DDR too



Haha!  ::D:  Drunken DDR is obviously the best way to play DDR  :Tongue:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Haha!  Drunken DDR is obviously the best way to play DDR



I agree  ::D:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Pogo.com- I play for free , Trivia, Boogle, Scrabble, Pop It, Word Whomp. on my tablet sometimes Hayday but I am sick of those boats lol.  I also play word search and then one where I time myself to beat 39 seconds my son , daughter in law and hubby can not beat me lol  ::):  Toy Crush I am stuck on one level and it is agitating me! lol really it is.

----------


## Koalafan

Still sucking at dark souls  :Tongue:  also this seems like a poor choice in retrospect due to anxiety lol

----------


## Total Eclipse

Portal! Hopefully, I'll get through it.  I'm really liking the game ^_^

----------


## PinkButterfly

Does anyone play Toy Crush I am stuck on 144 and have been for months its agitating the living crap out of me lol I just can not get passed it.

----------


## L

I am playing Stardew Valley at the moment - Growing my Farm  ::):

----------


## HoldTheSea

Grand Theft Auto 5, because I like to wreak havoc and blow stuff up.

----------


## Koalafan

> Grand Theft Auto 5, because I like to wreak havoc and blow stuff up.



Make sure to drive responsibily when running over people!
 ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Make sure to drive responsibily when running over people!



Hahaha  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

No man's Sky. Come at me bros  :Smoke:

----------


## Otherside

> No man's Sky. Come at me bros



You what? You're actually playing no man's sky?! :gasp

Seriously though, how is it? Heard they've added updates since the original launch 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

> You what? You're actually playing no man's sky?! :gasp
> 
> Seriously though, how is it? Heard they've added updates since the original launch 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Haha! I seem to be one of the few people that honestly enjoyed the game at launch and throughly had a good time playing it. Since then there's been a couple of really solid updates to it that added quite of bit to the game. It's essentially a super chill relaxed arcadey space sim that can be jaw droppingly pretty at times  :Mega Shock:  It's also very relaxing (though this is being played after a heavy dose of Dark Souls). You're pretty much going planet to planet and looking at the sights which can definitely turn people off who are looking for a more defined objective, but if you're up for that it's a solid game  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

Just finished playing Gone Home. It was a well-polished game but unfortunately the ending left something to be desired.  ::'(:

----------


## Otherside

Mass Effect: Andromeda.

It's alright. Although some if the animations have made me wince inside sometimes. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

GTA San Andreas lmao. I played it some years ago and never finished, so I want to finish this time around. Trying to get 100% completion, and I'm not doing bad so far. I'm almost finished with San Fierro.

Also about to start Skyrim again. I was a Khajit and finished all the main quests (plus a lot of the other). So, I used stealth and archery and I actually got a little bored tbh toward the end, because there wasn't anything I couldn't kill with one shot pretty much. I want to try another race but not sure which one yet.

----------


## Otherside

Started another game of citizens skylines. Problem is I'm bad at the "manage money" thing and always end up with debt spiralling out of control and people then get pissy when I raises taxes to build that wind turbine because they were whining that there was no power. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Started another game of citizens skylines. Problem is I'm bad at the "manage money" thing and always end up with debt spiralling out of control and people then get pissy when I raises taxes to build that wind turbine because they were whining that there was no power. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



So people get upset about paying taxes but also upset when they don't get the services that taxes provide?

Wow... _Just like real life!_  :Rofl:

----------


## stuck1nhead

Battlefield 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

Dark Souls 3! This game might turn me into an alcoholic lol

----------


## Otherside

> Dark Souls 3! This game might turn me into an alcoholic lol



Prepare to die. Heheh  :Gaming:

----------


## Koalafan

> Prepare to die. Heheh



And died many times I have!  ::

----------


## Lunaire

I recently started playing Magikarp Jump for mobile. Normally I don't care for mobile games but if you're a Pokemon fan then this one's really cute!

----------


## Lunaire

Just started Hyperdimension Neptunia: Rebirth 2. Doesn't seem as good as the first one, but it's still very fun! （╹◡╹）

----------


## Teddy



----------


## Otherside

Got the Escapists for ?3.50 on Steam. Started playing that. It's Addictive. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Got the Escapists for ?3.50 on Steam. Started playing that. It's Addictive. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



This is one of those games that I feel like would be fun for an hour or two and then quickly lose its appeal.

Are you still having fun with it?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

WorldAtWar.jpg

I've died so, so many times in this game. I really suck at this game, but I can't stop playing it.

----------


## Otherside

It's Steam Sale time.

Playing FTL: Faster Than Light at the moment. The musics catchy.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ever play any of the Rooms games? Like a box puzzle. You are in a section of the room. But if move up, the other sections move up too. Have to solve it by making moves were the other sections can't move. In other words if they are up the highest, you can move upwards and they won't be able to move. Is ladders to sort out. Keys to collect to open various doors. You are making your way around the board a few times. Even bombs and puppets. Get caught in a section with either and you are dead. Have to start all over again. Is a head wrecker. Rooms 1 was against time. The door was closing from the second the level began. You had to solve the moves and get out before the door closed. These games make you think. Which is why I love them.

----------


## Lunaire

Just finished playing The Walking Dead: Michonne. I don't think it was as good as the other entries in the series but it was still pretty good! ( ◠‿◠ )

----------


## L

So I'm playing crash bandicoot....

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Golf Clash. I'm addicted.

----------


## Koalafan

Super Meat Boy  ::@:

----------


## Lunaire

Recently played Firewatch -- definitely one of my favorite games in recent history! （╹◡╹）

----------


## L

> I've been wanting to play that! How is it?



Fun, nostalgic, HARD

----------


## JamieWAgain

The only game I play is on my phone and it's called 'word brain'. I'm trying to keep my brain healthy and to be a quick thinker

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm thinking about starting Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. 

Again.

My god it is just such a commitment. This is not a game you play casually. You're either in or you're out. Ffs.

----------


## Koalafan

> Fun, nostalgic, HARD



I actually picked up the remake and holy jeebus did the first game kick my [BEEP] relentlessly >_<

----------


## Lunaire

> I'm thinking about starting Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. 
> 
> Again.
> 
> My god it is just such a commitment. This is not a game you play casually. You're either in or you're out. Ffs.



That game is amazing!

"Such a lust for revenge..... *WHOOOOO?!*"

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Is pretty amazing lol. I love it.

It just takes so, so much time lol. I can play this game for hours......

----------


## CloudMaker

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.... It's harder than hell. It has the whole Deus Ex vibe going for it, but it's so hard!
Some times I think the original was easier,,,,,,,,,,,and that's saying something.
I'm trying to play it on "normal" play through.
I haven't been bothered by the Micro transactions.
I guess I would recommend it, but I would recommend Styx first, if you like stealth games.

----------


## Koalafan

About to fire up Final Fantasy 14 for the first time. Haven't actually dug into an MMO really so this will be my first experience. Pretty excited!  ::D:

----------


## Lunaire

I finished The Brookhaven Experiment last night.... it's *SO INTENSE!!* (╬ ʘ﹏ʘ)

----------


## 1

Nuthin atm, but now that I have a TV. I can finally play some old school games

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Skyrim lately, tho I might be getting burned out. I'm a Redguard and haven't been playing that character that long and could be legendary in a few skills, have 100 in a lot of them. I'm married, have over $100K gold, have legendary, matching glass light armour. The game is just too easy lol. I can shoot anything and kill with one shot, with one arrow or one sneak attack.

----------


## Lunaire

> I'm glad you love your game : D



Thanks! (((o(*・▽・*)o)))

I've also recently started Quadrilateral Cowboy... it's from the makers of Thirty Flights of Loving. They have a very unique visual style and it's great!

----------


## whisperingzombking

Resident evil 6....ps3.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm thinking of starting

FarCry

or TheLastofUs

Or RedDeadRemption

or MaddenNFL, idk lol

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've played Red Dead Redemption
all the way thru to the end

----------


## InvisibleGuy

it's a good game lol, it really is. I might play it on a harder level next time

----------


## Lunaire

I completed Doom recently and really enjoyed it!

Just started playing the Battlefield 1 single player campaign.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fortnight. I’m still a noob, god I have no skills at all yet lol.

Really getting into Assassins Creed II. That is an amazing game so far.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I just finished Detroit Become Human. I keep wanting to go back and play it again and again even though I already got my ideal ending. I bought Vampyr though. I enjoy DotNod games and it looked fun. I only played maybe 30 minutes so far but the game has a few interesting mechanics. I think I'll enjoy it.

----------


## CloudMaker

I’ve been playing prey but had to turn the difficulty down it’s too hard

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Skyrim: Very Special Edition for Alexa.

----------


## Lunaire

I just completed Zombi which was poorly made but I still had fun with it which is the most I could ask for I suppose.

----------


## Otherside

Started a new run through of Dragon Age. I was playing Skyrim but my save got bugged.  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> Started a new run through of Dragon Age. I was playing Skyrim but my save got bugged.



Nooooooo

Why does that always happen with Bethesda games? ( ；∀；)

----------


## whisperingzombking

Minecraft.  Ps3 edition.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen for xbox one.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Harry potter 5 ps2.
dig out the old games. King Kong,  canis canem edit, scarface, Constantine,

----------


## Otherside

Detroit: Become Human. The world ended up a very depressing place.

Probably gonna start playing Spiderman when the stupid thing finally copies.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Red dead redemption 2

----------


## Cuchculan

Football Manager 2019

----------


## whisperingzombking

Just played the 30 minutes free play of resident evil 2 remake.

----------


## Doseone

BF1 like always.

----------


## CloudMaker

been playing beat saber almost every day

----------


## Cuchculan

Am I the only one still playing Angry Birds? On FB I might add. Still love the game. Then a lot of card games. They keep me going for a while.

----------


## Otherside

I got through Witcher 2. Now trying to get Witcher 3. So far, loving it.

----------


## Lucid

Currently playing Skyrim.....I just keep going back to it.The Witcher 3 is one of my all time favorites!It has a really unique black magic feel to it and the story is fantastic.

----------


## Cassie

Currently playing tales of vesperia Pok?mon sword and outlast 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ConstellationStudies

i've been playing LOZ: breath of the wild  ::):

----------


## Cassie

Breathe of the wild was amazing! 
I?m currently playing tales of vespria and lughis mansion 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

> been playing beat saber almost every day



I want the Vr just for beat saber I?m huge on Rhythm games 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Dark Souls 3....again.

----------


## Cassie

Last of us part 2 doom tales of berseria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

> Last of us part 2 doom tales of berseria 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doom eternal is impossible without cheat codes or something.  Holy Mother of God.  I can't hide or use stealth.  I just keep running backwards and jumping on the "Don't hurt me" level.

----------


## Cuchculan

I got a Retro gaming console. Last few days I jave played King of Dragons and Camelot to the very end of each game.

----------


## Lunaire

I’ve been playing Judgment which is a spin-off of the Yakuza series. Judgment is fun but the Yakuza series has turned into my favorite gaming series of all time.

----------


## Otherside

Finished Cyberpunk yesterday. Thought it was alright, but didn't like the ending much. Think I'm going to replay Fallout New Vegas now.

----------


## Lunaire

> Finished Cyberpunk yesterday. Thought it was alright, but didn't like the ending much. Think I'm going to replay Fallout New Vegas now.



Did you ever play Fallout 4?
I still think NV is the best in the series.

----------


## Otherside

> Did you ever play Fallout 4?
> I still think NV is the best in the series.



Yes, played the base game - never gone through any of the DLC though. 

Oh, NV most definatley is.

----------


## Lunaire

> Yes, played the base game - never gone through any of the DLC though. 
> 
> Oh, NV most definatley is.



The far harbor DLC is great and well worth the price of admission. Nuka world is fun but only worth it on a good sale. The other ones are only decent if you care much about building things.

----------


## CeltAngel

I got around to picking up Stardew Valley about two weeks ago. My partner and I have been giving that a good thrashing. It's relaxed and very "go at your own pace". Just what I need in my life right ow.

----------


## Lunaire

> I got around to picking up Stardew Valley about two weeks ago. My partner and I have been giving that a good thrashing. It's relaxed and very "go at your own pace". Just what I need in my life right ow.



Love Stardew Valley! That game is a serious time waster though. Hours will pass you by.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Love Stardew Valley! That game is a serious time waster though. Hours will pass you by.



That is true.... But it feels worth it when you switch of and find you have a smile and your face and a relaxed mood. I don't find many games do that. I enjoy plenty of games, but many of them get the rage up!  :: 

.... and then there's the tearjerkers, which I've always been a bit of a sucker for.

----------


## Lucid

Diablo 3

----------


## Otherside

Stellaris

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

God of War ( 2018 )

----------


## Cuchculan

I am enjoying playing the old Road Rash motorcyle racing games. So much fun. Plus Top Gear 2, motorcar racing.

----------


## Lucid

Outriders. It has its issues and people love to bash it but I'm having a blast.

----------


## Otherside

Stellaris. Currently playing a race of wasp shaped robots that wants to wipe out all life in the galaxy. Is fun. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Trying out Path of Exile but I'm not really feeling it.

----------


## Lunaire

Nier Replicant

----------


## Cuchculan

Reconnect London

----------


## Lunaire

> Reconnect London



FMV game? Those are always interesting. Simulacra and Her Story are some other ones I’ve played.

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea about all these types of games. Trying to learn how to play them. You control all the ccTV cameras in London. Have unknown people, called ghosts, doing various things. One might have been caught on camera in a bank. Up to you to track his movements from the bank. Get points for speed. Quicker you spot your ghost, more points you get. Trying to find out where he is going. Have to keep switching cameras. Interested to see were the game goes. I have no doubt it will get harder.

----------


## Otherside

> No idea about all these types of games. Trying to learn how to play them. You control all the ccTV cameras in London. Have unknown people, called ghosts, doing various things. One might have been caught on camera in a bank. Up to you to track his movements from the bank. Get points for speed. Quicker you spot your ghost, more points you get. Trying to find out where he is going. Have to keep switching cameras. Interested to see were the game goes. I have no doubt it will get harder.



That actually sounds interesting. Do play a few games whenever they're set in London. See how accurate it ends up. Do we get anyone with accent in them that's obviously faked. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> No idea about all these types of games. Trying to learn how to play them. You control all the ccTV cameras in London. Have unknown people, called ghosts, doing various things. One might have been caught on camera in a bank. Up to you to track his movements from the bank. Get points for speed. Quicker you spot your ghost, more points you get. Trying to find out where he is going. Have to keep switching cameras. Interested to see were the game goes. I have no doubt it will get harder.



FMV (full motion video) are an old style of game where it has recorded footage of real life actors. It’s not a very popular or common genre but it has a niche fan base. The one you’re playing sounds neat though difficult.

----------


## Cuchculan

This does have real footage as part of it. Not that far into the game. I download them all. Just wanted to make sure it worked when I first gave it a go. All about how good is your eye sight? Can you pick 1 person out on a crowded street? You have your description. That is all you are going on. Though the first ghost had a white wig and old fashioned clothes on. Not exactly hard to miss.

----------


## Cuchculan

As expected the game does get harder. Second level I am tracking a white male, black suit, carrying a green bag. What you are seeing are real people. Heck there are loads of them. Found him twice so far. Third camera I struggled as the street was jam packed with people. Now what people were calling ghosts were put there by hackers. They hacked a few cameras in London. So now we seek out the hackers. Streets become more crowded. People are dressed much like everybody else. Fun trying to spot 1 person on a packed street. Is real film footage.

----------


## Lunaire

That game sounds like a virtual where’s Waldo.  ::D: 

9660C4E8-DBA4-413D-8C29-DF819B1EE48D.jpeg

----------


## Otherside

?3.59 on the app store. I will give it a go.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Good price. No time to play it today. Busy day. No doubt I will be on it tomorrow again. Looking for Waldo.

----------


## Otherside

Hah, we call that Wheres Wally here, but then Waldo isnt really a name here. Think its "Ou est Charlie?" In France. Nothing even like Wally. 

Even a Welsh version of it. (Ble Mae Wali?). 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Don’t shame the man for his name, shame his mother.  ::D: 

Wally does seem more fitting and I’ve never met someone named Waldo in real life here in the states either.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wally is more of nerd name over here. Suppose if you look at his appearance, you think Nerd.

----------


## Cuchculan

Done a few more spot and finds this morning. That is the game. Spot them as quickly as you can. They give you the description. Blue coat, blue backpack, 30's. Will continue on when I get back from the shops. So far it is much the same on every sweep. How quickly can you find these people on the camera. More points the quicker you spot them. Level up after so many points. Not sure if it gets any different with other levels. Have to wait to find out.

----------


## Cuchculan

I actually moved onto Kathy Pane - The director's cut. 

Lot of trying to figure things out. Answers can all be found. Just have to know what to do to arrive at the answer. More curious to see were the game goes. As I am on day 2 and have just helped a hacker get me some information. Can take up time. You can spend a good 2 hours on this and not feel the time go by.

----------


## Lunaire

> I actually moved onto Kathy Pane - The director's cut. 
> 
> Lot of trying to figure things out. Answers can all be found. Just have to know what to do to arrive at the answer. More curious to see were the game goes. As I am on day 2 and have just helped a hacker get me some information. Can take up time. You can spend a good 2 hours on this and not feel the time go by.



Is Kathy Pane a different game? Google’s not giving me any meaningful results on that one. 

Sounds like you enjoy puzzle games.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Kathy Rain. My bad. I have arrived on day 5. Lot of things to solve to get this far. Even how to escape from a jail cell. Just needs a bit of thinking and lot of spare time.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have just finished playing the game. Just deleted it from my computer. Interesting game. Lot of figuring things out. Doing things in the right order. Time to move onto something new.

----------


## Otherside

Started up The Long Dark. Game about a guy that gets stranded in the Canadian Wilderness. Finished the first episode last night.

----------


## Lunaire

> Started up The Long Dark. Game about a guy that gets stranded in the Canadian Wilderness. Finished the first episode last night.



I have a coworker who loves that one and has spent several hundred hours playing it apparently. I’ve heard it’s pretty difficult so good luck!

----------


## Otherside

> I have a coworker who loves that one and has spent several hundred hours playing it apparently. I’ve heard it’s pretty difficult so good luck!



It's very easy to die. I suppose though, if you did end up stranded in the Canadian wilderness in real life, it would be very easy to die there.

----------


## CloudMaker

Subnautica VR!

----------


## Shredder

life

----------


## Otherside

Road 96. 

I finished it and I'm fairly sure I got one of the worst endings, if not the worst ending. And I'm fairly sure that bad ending is the result of making fairly selfish decisions in the game.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Phoenix Wright

----------


## Doseone

Battlefield 1 multiplayer. I'm taking a break from The Last of Us factions, which I've been playing for months.

----------


## CloudMaker

Death stranding the Most awful game on the planet OMFG what is kojima’s problem ???

----------


## Otherside

Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines

----------


## Otherside

Jurassic World Evolution. 

"Lets genetically engineer dinosaurs and modify there traits to make them more aggressive to bring in more tourists! What could possibly go wrong?"

----------


## Cuchculan

> Jurassic World Evolution. 
> 
> "Lets genetically engineer dinosaurs and modify there traits to make them more aggressive to bring in more tourists! What could possibly go wrong?"



Love Dinosaurs. Might see have they got a PC version.

----------


## Otherside

> Love Dinosaurs. Might see have they got a PC version.



Yeah, I play on the PC. 

It should be on Steam if you have it.

----------


## Cuchculan

You know me for my way of getting games. I missed it for free by one day. Epic games were giving it away up until the day before yesterday. Just my luck.

----------


## Cuchculan

If you ever want to test your mind. Here is the game I am playing at the moment. Have played Rooms 2 already. This is room - the main building.

----------

